# Micro Problem/ Auna 900b sehr leise



## Rillank (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich besitze das Auna 900-B Micro ( seit September) und war jetzt so 2-3 Wochen sehr wenig am PC, habe updates ausgeführt( von Windows).
Heute war ich im TS habe nix verändert und ich kann nicht mehr Sprechen außer wenn ich schreie, habe den Pegel von 94% auf 100% gemacht und dann ging es. War aber sehr leise :/

Habe das mit OBS getestet und habe dort das gleiche Problem, habe es so eingestellt das man meine Tastertur nicht unbedingt hört aber mein gerede aber nun muss ich ins Micro brüllen damit es einen Ausschlag gibt. Wenn ich in Normaler Zimmerlautstärke spreche kommt da nichts.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Ich habe in der Zeit NICHTS aber rein GARNICHTS am PC geändert.

EDIT: Auch Micro einrichten bei Windows 10 kommt bei normaler Sprache nichts bei rum. Außer ich brülle rein -.- und dann 1-2 Kegel

USB rein und raus habe ich auch schon gemacht, bekomme echt zuviel mit Windows und den Soundtreibern!

Danke schonmal


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2018)

Das liegt am Update hab das Problem auch seit gestern


----------



## Rillank (5. Januar 2018)

Danke!!!!
Bin ich also doch net blöd!

Wenn du eine Lösung hast bitte sag bescheid, ich bekomme einen Tobsuchtsanfall hier^^

Wünsche einen schönen Abend


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo Rillank,
wie ich sehe, hast du dich auch schon auf Computerbase eingereiht 

Darf ich das Anliegen derart verstehen, als dass Microsoft schon seit Windows 8 mit den USB Legacy Treibern rumeiert und die Lautstärke mit dem jüngsten Update nochmals verringert hat?


----------



## Rillank (6. Januar 2018)

Ich versuche einfach Hilfe zu finden und wenn ich/wir eine Lösung haben um diese auch weiter zu geben.

Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe ja Kabelbinder, so sieht es aus. Ob das alle betroffen hat ist so eine Sache.... sonst würde es ein größeren Aufschrei geben oder nicht?

Leider klappt das Backup vom letzten Jahr nicht mehr wo alles "Normal" war wenn auch zu leise


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Januar 2018)

Hallo Rillank,

habe bei mir gestern mal die neusten Updates eingespielt (Creators Update und aufwärts) und konnte bei meinem Samson Go Mic keinen Unterschied beim Pegelverhalten feststellen. Habe vorher und nacher ein paar Testaufnahmen mit Audacity gemacht und den Ausschlag der Wellenform miteinander verglichen. Kein Unterschied... 

Bist du mal im Geräte-Manager hingegangen und hast den Treiber des Gerätes gelöscht und dann aktualisiert?
Einfach nur, um das Gerät  systemseitig nochmal komplett neu zu initialisieren.


----------



## Rillank (8. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht wodurch das gekommen ist, kann es einfach nicht sagen. Wie gesagt nix gemacht außer Online gewesen mit dem PC und dann zwischen den 27.12 und 5.1 muss was passiert sein. Weil ich einstellungen am TS/ Discord ändern musste. Die Leute hören mich aber halt leiser bzw ich muss mich über die Programme lauter stellen.

Das Lustige ist das Webcam Micro klappt auch Normal, bei Discord muss ich beim Auna auf -75DB stellen damit man mich versteht. Das dass Micro kaputt gegangen ist kann ich nicht glauben, naja zur not schicke ich es ein als Test.

Ich habe sogar 2 mal mit dem Microsoft support geredet, einer hat sich bei mir draufgeschaltet und alles gemacht was ich auch gemacht habe. Der Typ meinte dann, warten sie ich schaue nach weiteren Lösungen und war dann auf einmal weg ohne was zu sagen, beim 2ten mal war eine Frau dran die meinte ich sollte das neuste Update draufhauen und das habe ich ja. Ich sagte ihr das aber sie scheint mir nicht zu glauben. Dann verwies ich auf andere die das selbe Problem haben und da kommt dann, ja die haben nicht alle das neuste Update drauf -.-


----------



## Uziflator (15. Januar 2018)

OS Neuinstallation hat geholfen


----------



## Maverick3k (19. Januar 2018)

Klasse... was für ein Update ist das? ich habe genau das gleiche.

Mal eine Frage:

Wie heisst das Mic bei euch im Gerätemanager unter Windows 10? Bei mir "Auna Mic CM900", habe aber auchon welche mit Win10 gesehen, wo es "Auna Mic CM 900" hies, mach beachte den Leerplatz zwischen CM und 900. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die "CM 900" lauter zu sein scheinen, im Vergleich zu den "CM900". Ich habe das Schwarze mit blauer (nervenden) LED.

Aber das es an einem Update liegen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Habe vorhin das Mic unter Linux mit 18.1 probiert, zusammen mit Audacity und auch da hatte ich genau das gleiche. Leise und man muss Regelrecht ins Mikro brüllen.


----------

